
The Legion of the Bouncy Castle 1.56: - based2
https://bouncycastle.org/latest_releases.html#Release_1.56
======
based2
CVE-2016-1000338, CVE-2016-1000339, CVE-2016-1000340, CVE-2016-1000341,
CVE-2016-1000342, CVE-2016-1000344, CVE-2016-1000345, CVE-2016-1000346,
CVE-2016-1000352, VIGILANCE-VUL-21455.
[https://vigilance.fr/vulnerabilite/Bouncy-Castle-
multiples-v...](https://vigilance.fr/vulnerabilite/Bouncy-Castle-multiples-
vulnerabilites-21455)

